# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Tabaka na katar

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 17 lat i mój kumpel z klasy dał mi ostatnio tabakę, jak zauważył że mam straszny katar. Mówił, że mu to pomaga. Pomyślałem sobie że z nim jest coś nie tak. Zresztą ja jednak wolę klasyczne sposoby na katar, wolę nie eksperymentować.
Ale pytam się tak z ciekawości, co Wy o tym sądzicie?
Czy takie wciąganie tabaki może uzależnić?

Proszę o pomoc

----------


## Gosia

Nie polecam takich eksperymentów!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie ma to jak rzeczowa dyskusja i przekonujące argumenty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Owszem, od tabaki można się uzależnić, w końcu to tytoń. Jednak nie wiem niestety, 
czy ona zwalcza katar, sama nie wciągam, lecz od mojej koleżanki znam informacje 
na jej temat (:
Można ją kupić w sklepie z tytoniem. Jest od 18 lat, ale niektórzy dają i młodszym, 
zależy na jakiego sprzedawce trafisz.
Ponoć jest tabaka miętowa, którą się wciera w oczy, by móc lepiej spać. Tylko później 
się ma takie brązowe oczy xD

Radziłabym poczytać coś w necie jeszcze o tym tytoniu  :Wink:  Na przykład ten fragmencik
znalazłam będąc na wiki: 
"Tabace, od początków jej istnienia w Europie, przypisywano 
właściwości lecznicze. Już w 1560 roku Jean Nicot zaproponował Katarzynie Medycejskiej 
tabakę jako lek na uciążliwe  bóle głowy , co zaowocowało uznaniem jej jako panaceum 
na wszelkie choroby. Ówcześni lekarze zalecali używanie tabaki jako lek na bóle zębów, 
katar, liszaje, obstrukcje, migreny, różnego rodzaju owrzodzenia, ślepotę, odmrożenia, 
podagre, wady serca, wodogłowie, wodną puchlinę, karbunkuły, gnicie dziąseł, czy 
wściekłość macicy."

----------


## a-net-a

Kolega zażywał i mówił ze na katar pomaga... ale jak ktos wciąga regularnie tabake.. to nie pomaga a tylko podrażnia nos i sprawia, ze często się kicha...  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no wlasnie na dluzsza mete nie polecam tabaki :P
lepiej sobie kupic w aptece cos co rzecywicie pomoze, ja uzywam np. tlkokowego inhalatora, jak mam jakies objawy przeziebienia od razu sobie robie taka kuracje. a takie inhalatory od diagnosis są najlepsze

----------

